# Short protocol - any advice?



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi 

I am 40 years old (nearly 41) and had a first unsuccessful attempt at ivf last year with the Nuffield in Glasgow.  

We had the full protocol last time (8 eggs, 3 embryos) and wondered, due to my age whether we should consider asking about the short protocol this time around?

Any advice, gratefully received.

Best wishes to all.

Brenda x


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Brenda,
Not sure if my situation will help you, but here goes.
I had the short protocol using suprefact and puregon, had about 17 follicles, came to EC and had not one egg!  2 months later we went for the long protocol on suprefact and Menopur.  This time had about 6 follicles and on the drugs for 5 weeks, I was a she devil !  I ended up having 10 eggs though, and got a BFP.  Unfortunately the little bean stopped growing at 6.5 weeks.
Just tried IUI this time using the short protocol with suprefact/menopur and got 9 follicles and a BFP.  Unfortunatley again, little one stopped at 6.5 
I am waiting for the results of tests now to see what the problem is, but clearly I have no problem in getting pregnant using menopur on the short or long protocol.  Personally I felt so much better on the short protocol and I got the same results, infact the short one proved better.
I have probably really confused you now, but short is what I will go for again should the results be in our favour.
Good luck
BG


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I have only ever done long protocol but wish you luck in whatever way you decide.

I am sure your clinic will be able to help you on the decision and be able to answer some of your questions 

Good Luck

Love Jo
x  xx


----------

